# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  test siêu âm ve chai

## huanpt

Test siêu âm ve chai. áp ra chấn tử khoảng 3v tần số 41khz nghe tiếng rít 


Em chưa có và chưa xài rửa siêu âm bao giờ. Không biết là nếu OK thì nó ra làm sao nữa. Thấy mấy cái clip khi cắm điện vào nước nó sôi lên. Của em thấy im re.  :Frown:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Đủ công suất thì nước mới sôi được. Chứ kêu như muổi thì sôi sao nổi.
Kế nữa là cái cục gốm, phải được liên kết chặt với đáy nồi thì nó mới kéo cái nồi run theo được chớ.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huuminhsh

phải dùng keo epoxy gắng cứng vào dế nồi không là bể hết mấy cái cục siêu âm.trước em có làm thử mà cái cục siêu âm nó nóng quá chừng .2 cực nó tán vào nhau làm cái lớp sứ chính giữa nó vỡ hết trơn.
cái nữa là làm mạch sao cho nó giao thoa cũng chua lắm

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> cái nữa là làm mạch sao cho nó giao thoa cũng chua lắm


Giao thoa là sao ạ? Em chưa hiểu lắm
Thks

----------


## CKD

Cộng hưởng đó đại ca.
Mỗi hệ có tần số cộng hưởng riêng. Nên chỉnh đúng tần số cộng hưởng thì nó run mạnh nhất mà ít tốn năng lượng nhất.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huanpt

Là cộng hưởng dao động giữa các transducer hà CKD?

Trong cái thí nghiệm trên anh chỉ có 1 cái loa gốm áp thôi thì cộng hưởng với cái gì?

----------


## CKD

Cộng hưởng run động với cái thành bể ạ. Còn các transducer nếu có nhiều thì nó dao động cưỡng bức theo tín hiệu rồi.

----------


## CBNN

anh Huân kiếm cái nồi hoặc khay , tô nhỏ thôi , thành và đáy nồi  mỏng thôi áp vào mới hiệu quả !

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Vụ này phải xem lại toàn bộ quy trình. Không biết bước nào sai.

1. Dán vào đáy nồi: trét 1 lớp keo ab rồi áp loa vào, để khô.
2. Trên board chỉ có chỉnh lõi cuộn dây (cái này chắc chỉnh tần số), ngoài ra không còn chỗ chỉnh cái gì khác.
3. Nước rửa vẫn dùng nước thường, không dùng dung dịch rửa.

...

Tối nay rảnh nghịch tiếp...

----------


## ngocsut

a sờ thử vào nó có rung tí nào ko, chỉnh đúng hoặc gần đúng tần số của transducer mới ăn tiền nhá

----------


## phuongmd

Mạch này không cần phải chỉnh gì nữa, nếu đấu đúng dây cục loa sẽ tự phát siêu âm rồi, cầm tay rất khó chịu.
Sơ đồ trên bác đấu đúng rồi, 2 chân cuối của biến áp xung rời đó nối với 2 cực của loa. Cắm 220 test thử đi.
Nếu mạch bốc khói như bác nói và không kếu rè rè chắc đã toi. Nếu toi thì khả năng cao cháy 1 trong 2 con trans hay mosfet, bác có thể tự thay được.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Mạch này không cần phải chỉnh gì nữa, nếu đấu đúng dây cục loa sẽ tự phát siêu âm rồi, cầm tay rất khó chịu.
> Sơ đồ trên bác đấu đúng rồi, 2 chân cuối của biến áp xung rời đó nối với 2 cực của loa. Cắm 220 test thử đi.
> Nếu mạch bốc khói như bác nói và không kếu rè rè chắc đã toi. Nếu toi thì khả năng cao cháy 1 trong 2 con trans hay mosfet, bác có thể tự thay được.


Nó đã phát, và đúng tần số. Còn mạnh yếu chưa biết  :Frown: .
Bữa trước cắm 220v đã toi mất 2 con C5021 và con trở 1ohm 5w, đã thay bằng 2 con khác (13007 tháo trong mấy cái mạch nguồn máy tính)

----------


## CKD

Mấy cục gốm đó, bản thân nó có tần số riêng, khi lắp vào cái đáy nồi nó lệch tần số đi xíu, khi lắp nhiều con thì cũng lệch thêm xíu.
Nên mạch nó chỉnh được là vì mục đích hiệu chỉnh lại cho đúng với thực tế.

Còn nó run mạnh đến mức nào.. thì tuỳ vào số lượng và công suất của mấy cục gốm. Nên khó mà so sánh.

Cục bé tẹo mà lắp vào cái nồi to đùng, xong lại yêu cầu nước sôi nổi bong bóng là lấy đâu mà sôi được.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## yamahaymh

Mượn tạm chủ đề của bác Huân. E có thắc mắc là cuộn dây em đo bình thường. Nhưng khi gắn vào mạch thì transducer không hoạt động. Dùng cuộn dây khác thì hoạt động. 2 cuộn đó lấy từ 2 máy siêu âm cùng nhãn hiệu. Nhờ mấy bác tư vấn giúp em lỗi của nó. Em cảm ơn
Hình cuộn dây em nó

----------


## Tuanlm

bác lấy gì đo cuộn dây vậy?

----------


## yamahaymh

> bác lấy gì đo cuộn dây vậy?


Em đo bằng đồng hồ vạn năng thang đo ohm ấy bác. Em đo kiểu như thông mạch không ấy

----------

